# Anyone else notice this about the new Oberon covers....?



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I just had to have the ROH in the new blue, so I sold my purple ROH and my new blue one came a couple of days ago. I noticed right away that the design appears positioned differently on the cover. On the original ROH K2 cover, it looked like it was just a cut down large journal and I was a little disappointed to see that the "man in the moon" was hardly visible on the front as it was on the jounal. On my new blue ROH, I was pleasantly surprised that the moon is almost fully visible. The design is still cut off but the part that is cut off is the bottom vegetation on the front and the feet of the shepherd and the bottom of his staff. To me, these are not as integral to the design as the moon is.

Just curious to know if anyone else noticed this or if it is true of any of the other designs where it would matter.

Here are some pictures to illustrate. Taken with my Blackberry, so not the greatest but they show what I mean.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I can explain that.. they had to redo several of the designs from the orignials to make it fit the covers better, I know Brendon had reworked a few of them and did the same thing for the DX as well.. I still hope you love it though!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I can explain that.. they had to redo several of the designs from the orignials to make it fit the covers better, I know Brendon had reworked a few of them and did the same thing for the DX as well.. I still hope you love it though!!


Patrizia, it sounds to me like DD likes the new version better! So they did a good job!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

It looks like they "opened up" the design a bit and it really works to show off the specifics.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

that was the intent.. Becca and I talked about this a few weeks ago.. they said some of the deisigns looked too closed off and I knew they were reworking them but didn't have the details on the release, this was due also to the DX since they didnt want to put the smaller design into the bigger covers they wanted them to really be impressive on the leather :_)


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Makes sense and they came out perfect!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I can explain that.. they had to redo several of the designs from the orignials to make it fit the covers better, I know Brendon had reworked a few of them and did the same thing for the DX as well.. I still hope you love it though!!


Oh, I most definitely like it better this way. As I said, I loved my purple ROH but I was a little disappointed when I saw that the "man in the moon" was cut off. This layout of the design is much better!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I would never have noticed that change. My ROF Sky Blue is the older cut. Still like it!
http://gallery.me.com/paullevin#100010/IMG_0128&bgcolor=black


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I *definitely* like the newer design better! Good work, Oberon.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

PaulGuy said:


> I would never have noticed that change. My ROF Sky Blue is the older cut. Still like it!
> http://gallery.me.com/paullevin#100010/IMG_0128&bgcolor=black


Glad you love it, PaulGuy. I loved my purple one too. The cut wouldn't have been a deal breaker but I do like this one very much.

What is the wonderful skin and screen saver in your picture album? Is that a Madonna and Child? Very beautiful!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes that's a photo I took at the church down the road from my house.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful cover. Love the design.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> The design is still cut off but the part that is cut off is the bottom vegetation on the front and the feet of the shepherd and the bottom of his staff.


Ennis lost his mandals? Oh no!

Seriously, I never really noticed the moon. I'd be happy with either one.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Ennis lost his mandals? Oh no!
> 
> Seriously, I never really noticed the moon. I'd be happy with either one.
> 
> L


LOL. Not to worry, Leslie, his right mandal and part of the left one still shows, as you can see in the picture. He did lose some of his sheep/bushes(??), though.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That's almost the same exact cut they used on my 6x9 Journal, though I think it shows even more at the bottom.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> That's almost the same exact cut they used on my 6x9 Journal, though I think it shows even more at the bottom.


Yep, looks like they took the 1/2" off the bottom instead of the top.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Green ROH, very nice.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I love the color!......OK, and with the background it reminds me of Christmas - can't wait!


----------

